# bishofit magnesium--how it helps me



## hope.is.here (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi guys,

Just wanted to share with you something I've found post recovery but that helps me stay balanced and healthy. It's called bishofit--a type of mineral rich in magnesium. Magnesium helps with mood stability, lessening of anxiety and depression. I used to take capsules, but bishofit has helped me more. I've discovered it when I was in Europe and use the magnesium gel on my skin; it also helps your muscles and joints.

You can read more about it here:

http://www.bishofit.com.ua/index.php?id=012&lnk=005&lng=en&nfrm=yes

The English here isn't perfect, but you'll get the main idea.

Also, foods rich in magnesium are:

--cacao beans (the richest source! I used to have mega cravings for chocolate before I started eating more foods with magnesium!)

--greens (especially spinach)

--sesame seeds

--brazil nuts

--some types of fish

Hope this helps!

-M


----------

